
Serving websites from svn checkout considered harmful - arthurk
http://scottbarnham.com/blog/2008/04/22/serving-websites-from-svn-checkout-considered-harmful/
======
bayareaguy
svn export is also better than svn checkout whenever you just want to examine
the code for something which you have no intention to use or modify.

